# Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II



## Dieter1952 (29. Juli 2007)

_Hatte in Norwegen ein großes Problem mit meinem Fischfinder(zum Glück Reservegerät vom Kumpel mit). Mein Easy II zeigte mir nur eine Wassertiefe von einigen Zentimetern an. Kann es am Geber oder am Gerät liegen. Vielleicht hatte schon jemand das gleiche Problem._


----------



## Jirko (29. Juli 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

nabend dieter #h

spärliche infos, sehr spärliche infos  schwer, ne ferndiagnose zu stellen - grummelgrummel... schreib doch bitte etwas konkreteres zur geberinstallation und ob euer screen bei der anzeige permanent am blinken war... tschöööö #h

PS: gratulation zum sieg |uhoh:  #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

PS: gratulation zum sieg |uhoh:  #h _Danke!_

_Hallo Jirko, ich versuche mal mein Problem zu schildern:Wasseroberfläche und Grund bilden fast eine Linie. Digital werden mir max. 1m angezeigt. Habe aber am Rosfjord über 100m unter dem Kiel _


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

Geber richtig (tief genung) angebracht?


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Geber richtig (tief genung) angebracht?


 
_Ja, mit Geberstange ca 50 cm unter Wasseroberfläche.-Wie immer-_


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

Ok, hab den selben Bildschirm wenn ich mal wieder vergessen 
habe den Geber nach dem Slippen tiefer zu stellen.

Klickt der Geber denn noch?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

hatte das bei meinem x88df , da war es der geber...


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

Torsk_NI
Klickt der Geber denn noch?

;+


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hatte das bei meinem x88df , da war es der geber...


 
_Läßt sich der Geber elekt. durchmessen?_


----------



## ostseeangler27 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

hatte das lot wegen fogging weg geschickt, und da haben sie es herausgefunden....musste einen neuen geber ordern..


----------



## Dieter1952 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> hatte das lot wegen fogging weg geschickt, und da haben sie es herausgefunden....musste einen neuen geber ordern..


 
_Wo hast Du ihn hingeschickt?_


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

Wenn Du den Geber im trockenen Anschließ und das 
Echolot anmachst klickt der Geber. -normalerweise-


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Wo hast Du ihn hingeschickt?_


 
 zum sonardoctor.com #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (5. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Geber im trockenen Anschließ und das
> Echolot anmachst klickt der Geber. -normalerweise-


 
_Er klickt. Und nun?_


----------



## Torsk_SH (6. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Er klickt. Und nun?_



Er lebt noch :q

Wir wohl das Echo sein, ich hoffe die Jungs 
vom Sonardoctor können Dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jirko (6. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

hallo dieter #h

wurde der geber auch passend platziert? dein geschildertes problem tritt sehr oft bei kavitation auf (luftbläschen am schwinger durch flasche platzierung)... sach mal was dazu #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (6. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Jirko schrieb:


> hallo dieter #h
> 
> wurde der geber auch passend platziert? dein geschildertes problem tritt sehr oft bei kavitation auf (luftbläschen am schwinger durch flasche platzierung)... sach mal was dazu #h


 
_Hallo Jirko,_
_montiere den Geber (Geberstange) an meinem Boot und dem Boot in Norwegen immer gleich. Ca. 50cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Hatte bisher auch nie Probleme damit._


----------



## Jirko (7. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

...ist´s denn auch immer das gleiche boot, mit welchem du rumshipperst dieter? #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (8. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*



Jirko schrieb:


> ...ist´s denn auch immer das gleiche boot, mit welchem du rumshipperst dieter? #h


 
_Ja. Mein eigenes Boot ist uralt. Das in Norwegen fahre ich auch schon seit Jahren. Kann es sein, dass die Einstellungen völlig durcheinander sind?_


----------



## Jirko (10. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

...schon gut möglich dieter. schreib doch deine einstellungen einfach mal hier rein und dann schaun wir weider... wir bekommen dat schon gebacken  #h


----------



## Cod35 (10. August 2007)

*AW: Problem mit Eagle Fish Easy II*

Hallo,

höhrt sich das ganze nicht verdammt nach einem defekten Geber an ?
Wenn er noch klickt heißt das ja nur das die Innenliegende Piezokeramik noch Schallimpulse aussendet, aber das besagt nicht das die Empfängereinheit noch in Ordnung ist.
Das kann natürlich nur ein Fachmann herausfinden.

Wenn das Echolot den Fehler auch unter den Autoeinstellungen fabriziert und der Geber beim Testen nicht gerade in extrem schlechter Position war,  dann würd ich das Gerät mal einschicken.

Gruß
Thomas


----------

